

Disconnect, The Anti-Ad Tracking Startup, Now Has A Privacy App For Children - grinich
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/12/disconnect-the-anti-ad-tracking-startup-now-has-a-privacy-app-specifically-for-children-built-by-an-ex-nsa-engineer/

======
will118
It seems from the video/screenshot [1] that they are just adding VPN settings
(still cool).

[1] [https://mediacru.sh/QGOXHRWC9fpZ](https://mediacru.sh/QGOXHRWC9fpZ)

~~~
byoogle
Sort of. :-) We're using iOS's VPN capabilities but not actually running a
VPN. As the Wireshark session in the video shows (but please verify
yourself!), blocked tracking requests never leave your iPhone or iPad (are
never sent) with Disconnect Kids installed.

(I'm one of the devs.)

~~~
mindprince
Hi, Can you explain how it works in some more detail?

~~~
grinich
It's all in the video!

[http://youtu.be/HverdXMmuEE](http://youtu.be/HverdXMmuEE)

~~~
mindprince
I saw the video. I was asking how is the app able to block the tracking on the
whole iOS device? What does the configuration profile this app installs
exactly do?

